# How To Get A Gif To Run On Facebook?



## Madeline

I have seen one -- though admittedly, only one.  Still, it must be possible.

Anyone know how?


----------



## Ringel05

Point a shotgun at it.  It'll run..........


----------



## Ropey

Graphics Interchange Format?


----------



## Madeline

I guess so, Ropey.  Those tiny little animated images.

Like this....


----------



## Ropey

Madeline said:


> I guess so, Ropey.  Those tiny little animated images.
> 
> Like this....



You are right, that's a limitation Facebook has as in the profile page they only show cached images. This means that animated gifs are not possible. 



> I got a gif animation to work by posting it in the super wall application by sending a post to yourself and adding the gif photo link in the url option. It still only shows a still frame in your profile but if you view the post the gif animation will run.



How about animated gif's ? | Facebook

You still have to click on it to run it though.


----------

